# Media Resources for WCF



## Steve Curtis (Jun 16, 2011)

I am in the midst of teaching through the Confession, but we will be out the country for three weeks in August. I was wondering if any one here has knowledge of any videos available that perhaps discuss the history surrounding the Assembly or some related topic that I could have shown during the weeks I will be gone. I have "Amazing Grace: The History of Calvinism" but that deals more with Dordt. Something similar about Westminster would be good. Thoughts?


----------

